# Anonymous und LulzSec schlagen wieder zu.



## hardware_fanatiker (19. Juli 2011)

Die Hacker-Gruppen Anonymous und LulzSec haben wieder zugeschlagen.
Diesmal traf es die Website von "The Sun", wobei der Angriff speziell gegen den Medienmoguln Rupert Murdoch sein soll. Erst wurde der Webauftritt des Blattes auf eine Website namens new-times.co.uk umgeleitet, welche bis vor kurzem erreichbar war, und wo verkündet wurde, Rupert Murdoch sei tot, nun auf den Twitter-Channel von LulzSec. 
Auch haben die Hacker anscheinend E-Mails von "The Sun" erbeutet, welche sie zur Zeit aufarbeiten und morgen in einem "Press-Release" auf der Seite new-times.co.uk veröffentlichen werden, so zu mindestens die Ankündigung.
Desweiteren haben LulzSec gerade auf ihrem Twitter-Channel das Passwort eines E-Mail Accounts von "The Sun" bekannt gegeben. *Update:* Nun werden auch persönliche Daten wie Namen oder Handynummern über Twitter verbreitet

Quellen:
Twitter
Twitter
Twitter
the-sun.co.uk
new-times.co.uk


----------



## Aufpassen (19. Juli 2011)

Warum nicht. 
Angriff hat eben seinen Grund.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (19. Juli 2011)

Danke für die News, verfolge das Murdoch Skandal schon länger.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Juli 2011)

Verdient oder nicht, das Gehacke nervt mittlerweile nur noch


----------



## Scorpio78 (19. Juli 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Verdient oder nicht, das Gehacke nervt mittlerweile nur noch


 
/sign

Irgendwie wird es nervig!


----------



## Gast XXXX (19. Juli 2011)

Ja und die News dazu auch … aber sowas gabs früher mal bei jedem Virus von daher wohl normal.


----------



## Ovaron (19. Juli 2011)

Das könnte für die Staatsanwaltschaft in England ziemlich interessant sein, aber zumindest für die internationale Presse 
Und irgendwie doch auch ein bisschen Ironisch, das das illegale auspähen von sensiblen Informationen jetzt durch illegales ausspähen von sensiblen Informationen belohnt wird


----------



## MysticBinary82 (19. Juli 2011)

Scorpio78 schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Irgendwie wird es nervig!



Nur die ständige Berichterstattung macht es erst nervig, denn ich bezweifle, dass die Hacks nun dramatisch zugenommen haben.


----------



## needit (19. Juli 2011)

MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Nur die ständige Berichterstattung macht es erst nervig, denn ich bezweifle, dass die Hacks nun dramatisch zugenommen haben.



Genau das ist der Grund. Ohne die Berichterstattung wäre es nicht besonders interessant den Zoll, The Sun, etc zu hacken. Glaube allerdings schon, dass die Hacks nicht mehr, dafür aber auch andere Ziele gerichtet sind.

Ich find es mittlerweile auch ziemlich nervig... Hehe war noch nirgendwo angemeldet, was gehackt wurde  

grettings  needit  ^^


----------



## Adam West (19. Juli 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Verdient oder nicht, das Gehacke nervt mittlerweile nur noch


 
Ach mich nicht. Wir sind eben in der Era der Cyberkriege angekommen und z.Zt. tobt einer. 
Diejenigen, die es richtig verdient haben, werden bisher noch verschont, z.B. gierige Bankenchefs und andere, die nur auf ihren persönlichen Reichtum auf Kosten anderer hinarbeiten.

MfG


----------



## evosociety (19. Juli 2011)

Weil das jaaaa so eine Leistung ist 

Baaaaaaaah Lulzsec macht euch nicht weiter lächerlich ihr kleinen Kid's :-/

Hier mal ein Video damit ihr mal seht wie leicht das eigentlich was die Kid's alles machen.....
Das die einen redirect der URL einstellen konnten liegt auch nur am offenen remote mySQL Port von der Sun. Ein Video dazu werd ich nach der Schule uppen. 

Gott, wenn ich die Möglichkeiten der Behörden hätte. Ich würde die kids übermorgen haben.


----------



## BabaYaga (19. Juli 2011)

evosociety schrieb:


> Weil das jaaaa so eine Leistung ist
> 
> Baaaaaaaah Lulzsec macht euch nicht weiter lächerlich ihr kleinen Kid's :-/
> 
> Hier mal ein Video damit ihr mal seht wie leicht das eigentlich was die Kid's alles machen.....



Mir persönlich egal wie leicht/schwer das ist, sie tun zumindest was.
Nicht wie 99% der Leute die überall nur rummaulen und nörgeln weil die böse Welt sie ja so hasst und sie alle so arm sind etc


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (19. Juli 2011)

Lol, das kann doch jeder doof,ne internetseite eintippern und die ganze zeit anpingen... dafür muss man noch nichtmal grips haben...

wieder einmal bestätigt sich mein bild von den Spacken


----------



## evosociety (19. Juli 2011)

Dir ist schon klar das du durch reines anpingen eine seite nicht in der geschwindigkeit down kriegst  in dem video das ist eine übers tor-netzwerk geleitete SYN-flood attacke.


----------



## Rizzard (19. Juli 2011)

Es ist völlig egal wieso gehäckt wird. Diese Gruppen stehen nunmal nicht über dem Gesetz. Solch selbst ernannte Robin Hoods kann ich einfach nicht ab.


----------



## inzpekta (19. Juli 2011)

Ich halte es wie der Doc und Connervos. Es nervt, und die News dazu auch!
Und ich glaube nicht das die sich als Robin Hoods sehen. Wohl eher als Retter der Menschheit und Verfechter der Informationsfreiheit.

Es gibt einfach Bereiche die interessieren den Normalo nicht. Selbst wenn, was erreichen die damit außer Aufmerksamkeit.
Ein pöbelnder Mob wird sich hierzulande wohl kaum deshalb bilden.

Also für mich mal wieder ne völlig überflüssige Aktion!


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (19. Juli 2011)

evosociety schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar das du durch reines anpingen eine seite nicht in der geschwindigkeit down kriegst  in dem video das ist eine übers tor-netzwerk geleitete SYN-flood attacke.


 
tor netzqwerk, syn flood what ever... es sind tools, die von jedem Deppen bedient werden können...


----------



## evosociety (19. Juli 2011)

Ehn naja. Dieser "depp" muss diese aber auch vorher entwickeln


----------



## evosociety (19. Juli 2011)

Doppelpost bitte löschen


----------



## Micha1994 (19. Juli 2011)

Ich dachte LulzSec haben sich aufgelöst hab ich da etwas verpasst ?


----------



## Amigo (19. Juli 2011)

Wenn Anon & Co. mehr Aktionen gegen die schwarzen Schafe in unserer Gesellschaft bringt würde ich das begrüßen! 

Die Bilderberger sollten mal ins Visier genommen werden...


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (19. Juli 2011)

ach komm, das kann doch nicht das richtige sein...


----------



## zøtac (19. Juli 2011)

Anonymous und Lulzsec... lächerliche möchtegernweltverbesserer, kann man die nicht endlich wegsperren?


----------



## Adam West (19. Juli 2011)

zøtac schrieb:


> Anonymous und Lulzsec... lächerliche möchtegernweltverbesserer, kann man die nicht endlich wegsperren?


 
Wer ist denn, deiner Meinung nach, ein "echter" Weltverbesserer? Politiker? Umweltschützer? dein Arbeitgeber? 
Die hier machen wenigstens etwas, um dem ganzen schei** System entgegen zu treten!



nyso schrieb:


> Lieber "möchtegernweltverbesserer" als 80 Millionen  Frösche die nicht mitbekommen das das Wasser um sie immer heißer wird  bis sie platzen.
> 
> Gerade solche Aktionen begrüße ich ausdrücklich.  Interessant wäre ob die englische Staatsanwaltschaft die von Anon  gewonnenen Daten im Strafverfahren nutzen wird
> 
> Immerhin hat De. ja auch diese SteuerCDs gekauft und damit gearbeitet.


----------



## nyso (19. Juli 2011)

Lieber "möchtegernweltverbesserer" als 80 Millionen Frösche die nicht mitbekommen das das Wasser um sie immer heißer wird bis sie platzen.

Gerade solche Aktionen begrüße ich ausdrücklich. Interessant wäre ob die englische Staatsanwaltschaft die von Anon gewonnenen Daten im Strafverfahren nutzen wird

Immerhin hat De. ja auch diese SteuerCDs gekauft und damit gearbeitet.


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (19. Juli 2011)

soll sich mal jemand persönlich vor mich stellen und sagen, das was die da machen ist toll! Glaub mal, wie schnell der nur noch ausm Gips lächelt...


----------



## Adam West (19. Juli 2011)

Bamboocha2510 schrieb:


> soll sich mal jemand persönlich vor mich stellen und sagen, das was die da machen ist toll! Glaub mal, wie schnell der nur noch ausm Gips lächelt...


 
 danke dafür!


----------



## Amigo (19. Juli 2011)

@*Bamboocha2510: Gleiches mit gleichem vergelten*... ein Teufelskreis... aber ist wohl legitim, denn die Anons & Co sind ja nicht besser.


----------

